# Is there a better gun?



## yareelohim (Apr 29, 2008)

am getting paid to shoot squirrles right now so I went to Big5 to buy a pellet gun. I bought the Remington Summit retailed at $250 for $170.

This is my first pellet gun and the finish on it is incredible. I love the weight and the looks of the gun, however, i don't think it is as accurate as I would like. The scope on it is really nice but I get it sighted in and a few minuest later its off. I am not sure if its the gun or the scope or maybe the pellets. I am using crossman premier hollow point hunting pelletes. I am trying to get headshots at about 50 yards on ground squirrles. So far they have been really close and mostly neck shots.

My question is, is there a better gun I can get for killing squirrles out to 50 yars and maybe beyond that? What would be the most accurate gun within this price range? I would like a great scope, one that is at least 9x.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Daisy Red Rider with a compass in the stock.......


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

First, 50yds. is a LONG shot for a pellet gun. No matter what pellet gun. That being said, are there better pellet guns for your purpose? Yes. Look for guns designed for Field Target competitions.
The possible problem is that the really good ones will cost as much as (or more than) a highpower rifle. The Daystate air guns are an example. Check this link for them and others: http://www.pomona-airguns.com/index.html
That is a top line gun. But the price is a turn off. 
Look for PCP rifles at Pyramid Air:
http://www.pyramydair.com/

There are a lot of choices in powerful airguns from many mfgs. The problem that you'll keep running into is that most of them are not designed to shoot at the distances that you have cited.

Pete


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

for time after time 50 yard shots... get a good PCP rifle .... look at an AirForce TalonSS..

www.talontunes.com
www.talonairgun.com

look at those sites ... lots of good info and lots of good guys on there


----------

